# Copper Marble Spawn Take 2



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I respawned Senshi and Hanabi this weekend. They spawned sometime Friday and hatched throughout the day and night Saturday. As of now they are all free swimming. They aren't as active as some of my other spawns, and they weren't all that interested in the microworm/banana worm/walter worm mixture I offered, but maybe they just need more time out of the shell. I started a batch of brine shrimp, hopefully they will be more interested in that. It looks like there are around 50? Senshi has been removed now and was a great father for them! 

This time I spawned them in a 2 gal tub, half packed with plants as Indjo had suggested. I also lowered the temp to 80*. They spawned in just 24 hours, verses the 3 days it took last time so I think that really helped Senshi save up energy. He didn't have a nervous break down and pass out this time around 

Thank you for all the suggestions everyone, they were extremely helpful! 

I'll upload a video of Senshi & fry soon.


----------



## russalka (Mar 23, 2011)

Yay! Good luck with your spawn.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Yay! I'm so happy to hear that it's going well.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Yay Senshi!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys  I'll get some pics when my camera can see them haha


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats....

If the fry are rather weak it's best not to disturb them too much during the first week (at least - about 50 fry in a 2g is adequate/safe for the first 3 weeks). Remove most of the plants so you can see what's going on in the tub. Siphon out whatever wastes at least every 2 days and about 50 - 70% every week then refill with a drip system. (use your judgment to determine if they need more WC). 

Good luck! .....


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know. I've been using a pipette to remove uneaten worms, since they aren't eating many of them. I plan to do a small water change Thursday, just enough to clean the bottom and get some fresh water in there. Luckily, since the tub is in a heated tank I can use the rest of the space in the tank to heat the new water to the perfect temp. I'll remove a few more plants.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm glad things went better this time! I can't wait for video/pics!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

YAAAYYYY so happy.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ok, here's a video of Senshi and his fry right after they began hatching. Excuse his poor torn caudal, Hanabi took a good chunk out of him D: it's already healing. He was having a nest building contest with his neighbor today, already missing the babies. 

The fry are doing better today, they accepted bbs and also mw after that. They aren't as interested in food as past fry... they never swim to the bottom to eat fallen mw, they just stay at the top. Don't know what that's about. But there are way more than 50, more like 80, maybe more. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L_z3mrSTTs


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

It took my recent spawn a while to realize that the microworms were on the bottom and as soon as they did they switched from wanting the bbs to the microworms. And congrats I cant wait to see some of the fry!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Mine usually pick it up right away, they are always hungry little buggers. Hopefully these ones will learn like yours did! Thanks


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh I bet they will learn they hungry and the little wiggly worms always get their attention eventually


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They are doing much better today, a few of them have nice little pink bellies :3 I did a small water change today, I just pipetted out some dead worms/bbs and replaced it via pipette. The fry don't seem fazed even though they are so young. There might be more than 100! More and more pop up every day.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Awww! Little bellies full of worms!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

DarkMoon17 said:


> The fry are doing better today, they accepted bbs and also mw after that. They aren't as interested in food as past fry... *they never swim to the bottom *to eat fallen mw, they just stay at the top. Don't know what that's about. But there are way more than 50, more like 80, maybe more.


IME this is usually 1. temp related 2. the amount of diluted oxygen in the water. 

Try using an air pump set to minimum. Mine usually remain near the floor during the day and many remain there at night (most surface). If you don't have a pump, do more daily/2 wc .... like about 10 - 20%. Hope they all make it.

About the number of fry ..... I'm guessing you currently have between 100-200. Newly hatched bettas don't look .... much but if you count them, you'll be very surprised.....


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think you are on to something there... I usually use a sponge filter at a low setting, which would oxygenate the water a bit. I'll put in a sponge filter and see if that helps. They are spending more time in the middle now, but a large number of them remain at the surface. They look healthy enough and they are eating, I just don't like that they are not behaving like past spawns! It throws me off.

Ya, I failed miserably at counting them, but I couldn't really see them though the glass and tupperware. There really are a ton of them and there is going to be a large difference in size between them based on eating habits.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

The fry are turning 1 week old tomorrow  
pics pics pics


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, how cute. I love baby fishies!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm pretty proud of these guys, they are pretty big for their age. At 1 week 1 day some are already 3/4 cm and they are eating very well. They've been eating a mix of bbs, walter worms, banana worms and microworms 3 times per day. I've lost a few, but they were tiny so I assume birth defects. My latest count puts us around 150 which is amazing considering how small the mother is. 

I moved them out of the 2 gal tub and into a 10 gal today. It hasn't even fazed them so far and they took bbs without question. Hopefully they will be just as unfazed when I wake up tomorrow. I'd usually wait longer, but quite honestly, there wasn't enough room in the 2 gal for 150 hungry fry!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I hope they stay well, 150 sounds like a good number, I have about 65 right now, not quite a week old. If you get some good strong fry to grow out I would really be interested in a few.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i would be interested in a few too. put me on the list!


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Glad to hear they're doing much better! I'm hoping to spawn my copper/marble/dragon male when he gets here. Thinking if I get a female of NIB's fry to cross the line, maybe we can trade! Haha.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I want at least one as well, the parents are so gorgeous


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Well, I've got bad news for you all... they all died around 2am yesterday... I don't believe it was from the water change itself, since they did not seem to react at all to the change and they died 12 hours later without showing the normal signs of stress. They ate their bbs dinner at around 7-8pm and looked pretty good. They were all active and looking around the new tank. I checked on them every hour on the hour and somewhere between 1am and 2am they just all died. I really can't explain it since they looked normal just an hour earlier but I NEED to find out why the fry keep dying. 

I had been making water changes daily with tap water from the sink. The only thing I did different this time was I used water from the bath tub faucet (my 5 gal bucket doesn't fit in the sink) but I normally use the water from there for water changes on my other fish. The temps were all the same and the bbs was from the same batch they had been fed before the move so those weren't tainted. We have well water so I don't need to add anything but I added Stress Coat just in case. I had floated their container in the tank from 8 am to 2pm and added water from the tank to let them adjust throughout the 6 hour period-by the end it was 50% old water, 50% new water. I checked the temps before adding them and they were the same. 

It is a 10 gal tank, 3/4 filled, with a full lid to trap humidity. The holes/spaces in the top are taped over as well. As I can see the humidity in the tank, that is not an issue. I have never had trouble with this set up in the past, but this is the first time spawning in this house. 

This was the same tank that the first spawn died in though. They all died about 2-24 hours after they became free swimming. I had cleaned it thoroughly and soaked it in hot water after that incidence. I had also used water from the bath faucet that time. 

3rd times the charm. I will spawn them in a different 10 gal tank, filled halfway with half of it separated off so Senshi doesn't tire out. I will only use tap water from the sink for all water changes.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Poor Papa Senshi and his fry. Kudos to you for wanting to still try =3 Third time is always the one!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh no! My mind is completely boggled. I don't understand what's happening with your water. D:


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I really can't put my finger on the cause. At the moment I want to blame the bath tub faucet water but that's a long shot. It could be that there is some bacteria or something in the tank that the hot water didn't kill. I really don't have an answer and it honestly pisses me off a bit x/ BUT the fry were healthy before they died so it isn't something genetically wrong- I had a very low drop off rate. Sooo we'll try once again. Both parents have recovered from the last time, Hanabi is already "eggy" again and Senshi is busy building nests so-I'm thinking tomorrow... I do have some Ninebettas bettas arriving today so hopefully that will put me in a better mood!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Indeed! I wonder if it isn't a very small amount of soap taint? Older fish might be able to handle it, but perhaps not fry? It's the only thing I can think of now. :C


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

So sorry about your fry . This has to be totally frustrating for you. 

On a more positive note make sure you post pics of your new bettas!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Awe Im so sorry, I hope things work out the next time around, thats gotta be so disappointing. Its possible the pipes from your bathroom are corroded while the pipes from your sink are not, it may not be a big enough difference to harm your adults but was to much for the fry. you have such a beautiful pair, I really hope you get some fry from them soon.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really wish I had had better news for you D:
We just move so much it's hard to get a feel of the water before I have to subject my fish to it and I haven't had time to build a routine here yet. I am going to assume that either soap got in the bucket or the pipes are somehow corroded. I'm going to take a sample of the tap and tub waters to petco and have them do the full tests on both to compare. When the first batch died I ran a full tests on the tap, the spawning tub (not the tank) and my breeder boy's tank with everything coming up perfect (except pH a bit high 7.5-7.8) and consistent. 

If the pipes are corroded then the tub water should have a different hardness reading right? 

Sadly, my new ones aren't coming today for reasons unknown to me-I paid for overnight shipping so they should have been here by 10am but apparently they were still in FL this morning. Soooo today is not my happiest fish day BUT NIB's fry are just so darn cute _I'll just have to_ go do a photo shoot of them so I don't take my anger out on the transhipper C:


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Who'd you pick for a transhipper? Mine came at 1:45, I was starting to get worried because my tracker ALL DAY said they were still in GA, then they were here! NIB's fry aren't here yet and she shipped them Monday. So I'm not sure what's going on there.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I used Jennifer who said she would mail them Tuesday- the post office says that the last tracking spot was at 7:15 this morning in Jacksonville FL but Jennifer never sent me a tracking number. I stopped by the post office 30 minutes ago with no luck. They know me as the fish lady and they have my phone # in case they do show up... 

If you used priority for NIB's they probably won't come until tomorrow, but they should be ok.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

That's odd.

Well my tracker for NIBs fry says June 15th by 3:00PM, not a big deal, just hate for them to be in the box that long! Haha.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I know what you mean! THey are really sturdy fish though so they should be ok if they don't arrive until tomorrow. She shipped mine on a Tue and they didn't arrive until Fri but they were all colored up within minutes of being taken out of the box!


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

That is weird that Jennifer didn't send a tracking. She is usually on top of things. My girl will be here tomorrow. I was going to use priority this time but then got freaked out about the heat, it's 99 degrees here today. I changed to express at the last minute and added a cool pack. I'm also having her held for pickup. I have to work so I don't want her sitting outside. I'm looking forward to photos of everyones new bettas!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I actually did the same thing, I changed to express last second just in case. According to Jennifer and the post office, they were guaranteed by 3pm today, obviously they aren't here. I don't know if there is any way for me to fight that or if I have any legal rights regarding the guaranteed time as I've never had that problem but I am just worried about the fish. I really hope they get here tomorrow... The last checkpoint was 7 am in FL. Why they were in FL I have no idea.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

It is very weird they were in Florida, unless she has your address wrong? Mine were in GA, then in IL that was it (at least by checkpoints anyway)


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They shouldn't have gone to FL at all. Jennifer just told me that the PO messed up 3 other packages this time so at this point I'm just hoping they get here unharmed.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

:shock: Oh no! Stupid PO! I hope my girl wasn't one of the other mess ups. I'm sure yours will be fine. I wonder what happens if your fish doesn't get there by the guaranteed time? You should get your $ refunded. Express shipping isn't cheap!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

They finally arrived today, all alive and still in their bags. I hope yours have arrived? 

I will definitely fight the PO over the shipping cost :/

I will have to put off breeding Senshi again until August... One of my tanks where I had planned to house some of my new purchases has an unidentified illness which has made it rather difficult to find space for the fish that arrived today and the ones coming in tomorrow. I will have to use the spawn tank to house the new ones temporarily until the main tank is safe again. We're also leaving for Ireland in July and I don't think the fry would be old enough at that point for the petsitter to take care of them. Sucks, but I don't want to kill more fry!!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about your tank.  At least your fish got there safe; I'd definitely at least file a complaint about the post office.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I read this whole thread through. My mom had also read some of it. No wonder she looked like she was about to cry. I'm so sorry about your fry.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Arashi, the last week has been stressful/depressing but it should turn around soon. I have more fry from NIB on the way plus my new breeders showed up finally so I can poor my love into them


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry about your set back. Hope everything works out.
I also hope your petsitter knows what to do ...... I always get dead fish (by dead fish I mean whole sororities) and I'm only gone for 4 days mostly.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you Indjo, the good news is that my petsitter is a technician who works with me at our Veterinary Clinic and he is probably the most diligent person I know. He'll be living at our house while we are away so the fish, cats and lizards will get round the clock attention!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

DarkMoon17 said:


> Thank you Arashi, the last week has been stressful/depressing but it should turn around soon. I have more fry from NIB on the way plus my new breeders showed up finally so I can poor my love into them


 Welcome. I'm glad your NIB fry is on the way and glad your breeders showed up.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm glad your guys made it ok :-D. Photos! OMG! I'm so jealous you get to go to Ireland. That is my dream vacation, along with BC Canada.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

DarkMoon, I'm so sorry to hear about your fry. I hope you can get the problem figured out. I'm glad your other fish arrived safely. It's always nerve wracking waiting for fish to come in the mail.


----------



## regalesse (Jun 5, 2011)

i know the feeling. i just ordered mine from nib today and i am already on pins and needles waiting for them.


----------

